# Still seeking GOOD home for unbanded King Pigeon in MN



## missmadison (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a rescued un-banded pigeon (I think King pigeon - any ideas?) that was purchased from a gun dog trainer, rescued by someone else (from a situation where he would be used to train dogs), and now is temporarily living with me. I am seeking a good home for him. I am in St. Paul, Minnesota. Please help!! 

No gun dog trainers...only good kind loving 'forever' homes please! 

















On a hot day...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He's a cutie. Looks quite sure of himself.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

He is a beautiful bird. How long have you had him/her?


----------



## missmadison (Jun 19, 2009)

I've had him or her (not sure how to determine the sex? I was thinking a he as his cere is pretty large) for about two and a half weeks now...and yes, he is beautiful! He is confidant, yet still somewhat fearful of people and grunts if you get _too_ close. He's getting more comfortable and confidant though. I _really_ want him to have a good home.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Does he have any health issues? I might be interested in getting him but still not sure. I just got some homers not long ago and not sure how it would fit in with them.


----------



## missmadison (Jun 19, 2009)

I cannot see any health issues with him. He appears healthy, is a good weight, droppings look normal, eats well, etc.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

He/She is a cutie! hope I all works out for Him/Her!


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll sleep on it tonight and let you know tomorrow if I am interested in giving it a home here.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I will pm you my address. Let me know how much shipping is and I will send you the money and you can ship hom here when the weather permits.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you for sure it's a King???... 

I have a King and a Homer... and funny cuz from the top photo it looks like a homer but the one in the tub makes me think King... Do you have a weight on it??

Brian, there are many members who have been successful at mixing the Kings with homers, most Kings are very docile... and very laid back temperment. They have to be prisioners but they are super sweet birds.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I thought that it looked like a homer too but I don't really know the difference. I am sure that it will fit in good here, if not in the loft it will just be in the house. She is going to ship it to me monday so we will see where it lives in a couple weeks.


----------



## missmadison (Jun 19, 2009)

No - I'm not 100% sure if he is a King pigeon...but it's what I was told. His weight is 0.56 kg. Can you tell from the weight? 

Whatever type of Pigeon he is, I'm going to miss him (though he's going to a great home). I'm thinking of getting this to remember him by:


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

That's great... I'll be waiting to hear of a safe landing! I worry myself sick when they are in the post! sigh......... AND......should s/he end up being a King...... and you fall under the ~~KING~~ spell...lol... I know the PERFECT place to add to the King population in your loft!!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

missmadison said:


> No - I'm not 100% sure if he is a King pigeon...but it's what I was told. His weight is 0.56 kg. Can you tell from the weight?
> 
> Whatever type of Pigeon he is, I'm going to miss him (though he's going to a great home). I'm thinking of getting this to remember him by:



OMG... THAT's awsome- I want one .... where in the world do you get one????


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

0.56 kilograms = 560 grams

YUP--- THATS a BIG ole KING you have there!! ...I LOVE UM!!! Great weight too!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he does look like a homer to me, and Im sure he will fit in well in his new home....very pretty bird.


----------



## missmadison (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm getting one in white, obviously. 

If you're in the US:
http://www.icastore.org/store/product/10050/Pigeon-Lamp-Black/

or 

http://www.dsgnwrld.com/pigeon-light-by-ed-carpenter-for-thorsten-van-elten-3369/

In the UK:
http://www.thorstenvanelten.com/products/?company_id=2&product_id=1


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

That is a pretty cool light. Hopefully you will be able to have the "real thing" sooner than later.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank YOU... how fun is that... I have all my birds in my bird room... our HOA does not allow LOFTS! GRrrrrrr----- next house maybe! So the light would be perfectly fitting! 

Much success to all the travel plans for this little one! PLEASE let us know of his/her arrival!


----------



## missmadison (Jun 19, 2009)

"Pidge" left for his journey to his new home today! I can't wait until he is there and settled in.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ah that is nice, with that last pic of him standing in the water and you can see his little feet, I would of had a hard time parting with him. Im sure he will be fine though.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You must be on needles and pins. At least he doesn't have far to go.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am excited too!!! He will be picked up early thursday morning at the post office. Too bad I have to work and won't see him till I get home I have been ttrying to be patient waiting for him now I will be really anxious.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

bcr1 said:


> I am excited too!!! He will be picked up early thursday morning at the post office. Too bad I have to work and won't see him till I get home I have been ttrying to be patient waiting for him now I will be really anxious.


Is that the earliest he can be picked up?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bcr1 said:


> I am excited too!!! He will be picked up early thursday morning at the post office. Too bad I have to work and won't see him till I get home I have been ttrying to be patient waiting for him now I will be really anxious.


you can call your post office and tell them to call you as soon as he gets in and then you can pick him up at the post office early in the am. you will just have to call work and say you will be a bit late maybe....it is worth it.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

He can be picked up around 730 am when they open. Unfortunately there is no way I can be there, the post office is only three blocks away but no way for me. He will be picked up as early as possible though.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Can you have somebody pick him up for you? Three days is a long time to go without water.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

They said he won't get to the post office until that morning.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Can somebody pick the bird up "that morning"?


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes he will be picked up early in the morning. I was not very clear in my post. Somebody will be there when they open to get him. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

He's here, He's here!!!!!!!!! He came in a day early and was picked up about 9 am


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's great news!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## missmadison (Jun 19, 2009)

Hooray! Thanks for posting the news!!  My white pigeon lamp came today...not quite the same, but it is a nice reminder of that lovely bird.


----------



## Mercutia (Aug 24, 2009)

So pretty. I wish I could take him in... Just drive up to Canada for a bit. Lol =3


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

*I am looking to adopt a male pigeon preferable*

Hello,
I am looking into adopting a male pigeon to become a companion to my lonely female pigeon. Do you know if yours is a male? you can email me at [email protected]

thanks

Ellie


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

*I am in New York and would pay for shipping*

Hello, 
I am looking for a male (preferable) to be a companion to my female pet Natalina, but I am happy to consider a female as well. Do you know the sex of your bird?

Ellie

email me at [email protected]


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry Ellie but she shipped the bird to ma a month or so ago.


----------



## edelfede (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks anyway brian!
Ellie


----------



## yazbizz (Sep 22, 2009)

I live in pittsburgh pa...and i got some pigoens of my own...i wioulld like ablack pair...or more...if u can ship em...i willl pay for shippin...thzx alot....

number is 412 641 9758 if u wanna contact...thx


----------

